
Cli for downloading songs by just typing its name - ankitmathur3193
https://github.com/ankitmathur3193/song-cli
======
ankitmathur3193
A command line utility in python for downloading Hollywood/Bollywood or
Punjabi songs by just typing its name.

~~~
ankitmathur3193
[https://github.com/ankitmathur3193/song-
cli](https://github.com/ankitmathur3193/song-cli)

------
n1tranquilla
This is incredible.

